# Can't print visa application form. PLEASE HELP :(



## Dani013 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,
my friend finished her application for student visa through visa4uk website and she also paid the registration fee (around 400$) but she forgot to print her online visa application form. and now her profile is inaccessible! It might because the application was sent more than 7 days ago.
what should she do?! is it possible to fill the blank pdf form instead...
Please help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contact the technical dept at UK Border Agency |
Or the visa partner used. If it was in Turkey, send email to https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/SendAnEmail.aspx


----------

